# Favorite scent from Victoria's Secret: Secret Garden?



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

I LOVE Vanilla Lace. Probably because I love anything vanilla-like. There's also a Beauty Rush scent called Slice of Heaven but I think Vanilla Lace smells delicious. I used to be obsessed with Love Spell but it's revolting to me now. :/ Any other favorites?


----------



## thelimabean (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm still in love with Love Spell, and I also like Vanilla Lace.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Sep 27, 2009)

Amber Romance is my fav!


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

i personally like love spell


----------



## supermodella (Sep 27, 2009)

Ooh, Amber Romance is my second favorite. I'm thinking of getting something more floral/fruity though, but I get worried I'll hate it after a while. :/


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 27, 2009)

my faves:
vanilla lace is a yummy vanilla scent(obviously lol)
sweet daydream is really pretty and tropical
love spell is fruity and girly


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 27, 2009)

i get a lot of compliments with Berry Kiss.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 29, 2009)

Amber Romance.​


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 30, 2009)

Secret crush is my all time fave.  i can only order it online as they do not sell it in my stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like berry kiss a lot and secret charm too. i am a long time fan of endless love (totally clean, pure smelling) and romantic wish is a pretty scent, too.


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Omg, endless love is AMAZING! everoyne should try it


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 2, 2009)

i second romantic wish


----------



## trulynicole (Oct 6, 2009)

pure seduction anyone?  i LOVE IT 
i want to try vanilla lace though


----------



## bella_and_divin (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 3 favorites

1 Romantic Wish
2 Secret Seduction
3 Endless Love

I have a love/hate relationship with Love Spell somedays its amazing somedays not so much lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulynicole* 

 
_pure seduction anyone? i LOVE IT 
i want to try vanilla lace though_

 
i do like pure seduction.. it reminds me of partying in my college years lol because i always wore it than. but besides that it is very pretty and fruity.. i perfer it to love spell though it is similiar.


----------

